# forward lean on K2 Cinch, GNU, or Flow



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flows are a spin dial on the lever. I don't remember what Cinchs are, and I would guess Gnu's are similar to Flow.

Flows are generally just better. Fast isn't the selling point in my opinion, comfort is. The others are still just two strap bindings made heavier to accomadate a "faster" in and out. Flows are faster in and out, average weight, and they are far more comfortable.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

Fast isn't a the selling point for me either. I get in and out of my current 5+ year old bindings as conveniently as anyone. I'm on the fence about the toe strap vs toe cap feature. The latter isn't available on Flows due to the uni-strap design to aid the entry position as far as I can tell. I don't have any problems without the toe cap now, but was thinking it would provide a slightly better lock-in.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

dknj said:


> Fast isn't a the selling point for me either. I get in and out of my current 5+ year old bindings as conveniently as anyone. I'm on the fence about the toe strap vs toe cap feature. The latter isn't available on Flows due to the uni-strap design to aid the entry position as far as I can tell. I don't have any problems without the toe cap now, but was thinking it would provide a slightly better lock-in.


I love me some toe caps.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the Cinch CTX's for this year and they do have a forward lean adjustment. It's a bit of PITA because you have to adjust the cable tension when you adjust the forward lean so it's not something you can do on the fly like you can with the Flow's. 

I went with the Cinch's over the flows for the exact reason you mentioned. I prefer to ride traditional strap bindings with a toe cap which the Cinch's have. However my one big complaint is that for this season they removed the full ratchets from the toe and it's now more of set and forget type of set up. Once you get them dialed you won't touch them but the first couple of days it's somewhat annoying. The flow's are the best rear entry design for sure, however I have never been a big fan of the uni-strap which is why I went Cinch. 

As far as the weight goes, my Cinch's don't weigh any more than my Data's do...


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you feel that the heal side turn on the Cinch is getting lift leverage more from the cable system or the high back pushing against the heel top plate. From pictures, it looks like the Flow cable is more mid foot and therefore the energy would be more neutral. Most of the energy is probably the rider, boot, and strap(s) anyhow.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My Quattros have better heelside performance than my Nitranes, Contacts, Data, and Force SL's did.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

For what its worth, I recently made the transition from traditional straps to Flow (NXT-FSE) and am definitely a fan. I found that despite the comfort fit, which initially felt like I wasn't "locked in", the heel and toe side response is awesome, likely due to the rockered baseplate. 

As mentioned above, they also have a simple, tool-less forward lean adjustment.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> I have the Cinch CTX's for this year and they do have a forward lean adjustment.  It's a bit of PITA because you have to adjust the cable tension when you adjust the forward lean so it's not something you can do on the fly like you can with the Flow's.
> 
> I went with the Cinch's over the flows for the exact reason you mentioned. I prefer to ride traditional strap bindings with a toe cap which the Cinch's have. However my one big complaint is that for this season they removed the full ratchets from the toe and it's now more of set and forget type of set up. Once you get them dialed you won't touch them but the first couple of days it's somewhat annoying. The flow's are the best rear entry design for sure, however I have never been a big fan of the uni-strap which is why I went Cinch.
> 
> As far as the weight goes, my Cinch's don't weigh any more than my Data's do...


My back toe strap sometimes comes undone, probaby because of drag when I push. And sometimes it moves frpm the top to the toe position for the same reason. Franklyy I never touched them after the initial setup/..you're not missing much.
Agree on the backlean. But love my CTXs so far.


----------

